# Lafarge Rapid Coat



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

New look, now Continental. Smells different.

View attachment 13954


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

fr8train said:


> New look, now Continental. Smells different.
> 
> View attachment 13954
> 
> ...


keep us updated ....please


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

So far it seems the same. I'll know more by Friday when I sand


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

went to the store today and yep ...change over is here too


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Sanded out today, didn't seem to sand any different. Thank God!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Sanded out today, didn't seem to sand any different. Thank God!


thats good to know...I changed to this because I like how hard it is and it sands so nice...ap just buffs up with the sanders


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I like everything about it. It's light, minimal shrinkage, temps us pretty quickly so you can pull over it, and it sands easily.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I like everything about it. It's light, minimal shrinkage, temps us pretty quickly so you can pull over it, and it sands easily.


going to sand my first job with the new rc ...so far I like it:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

yep...still like it and it sanded very nice


----------



## ell (Jan 24, 2009)

*Rapid coat*

That product was called Cell-Tex years ago came from Canada but that's all they made so when la farge started making sheetrock they wanted a compound to go with their rock and bought out cell-tex. I can honestly say their mix hasn't changed im not sure about the smell though.It was originally marketed as a two coat system over mesh and then a finish coat.


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

do the angles dry completely over night?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

jackleg said:


> do the angles dry completely over night?


yes ...butt on the 2nd coat you can do so much moore


----------

